# Anyone know someone in Media?



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

OK guys,

We bought a new car in January. In February it was in an accident from a stop sign runner. It only has 826 miles on it.

Has been in the body shop at the dealership in DFW where we bought the car from since February. Acura is unwilling to send the parts to repair it as they prefer to use the parts on new cars. * Looks like parts won't be available until 2023.*

Progressive is unwilling to total the car and is useless and literally won't even respond to my attorney and says I need to wait until 2023.

The dealership is also not responding to my attorney as we seek to either have them buy the car back since Acura refuses to send the parts or have Acura simply swap it out for a new car (again, if they are refusing to send the parts, they need to make other arrangements and can't make me wait a year).

I'm trying to try everything to not have to sue them all, so I'd like to embarrasses them publicly as much as possible. Anyone know someone in the media who could do a story on this in hopes of getting some positive relief? I've had to make payments on this every month and have no car.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not sure how useful they are but have you reached out to the Better Business Bureau?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I'm not sure how useful they are but have you reached out to the Better Business Bureau?


I did. Where it involves insurance they won't even let you file a complaint.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

It seems like the kind of media you'd want is someone from a local DFW affiliate. I'd suggest to check to see which networks have a "scam hunter" guy who might be interested in your story.

By the way, your story sounds like a perfect mess just piled in your lap. Is your attorney competent? Bogged down by other work deemed "more important"?

If you're willing to try soft tactics of embarrassing them to get them to act, why not also try to light the fire under the feet of your own insurance company (not sure if it's Progressive of if that was the other driver's company)? If you call up and raise a fuss on a regular basis, your company might be more willing to fight harder on your behalf. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Phids said:


> It seems like the kind of media you'd want is someone from a local DFW affiliate. I'd suggest to check to see which networks have a "scam hunter" guy who might be interested in your story.
> 
> By the way, your story sounds like a perfect mess just piled in your lap. Is your attorney competent? Bogged down by other work deemed "more important"?
> 
> If you're willing to try soft tactics of embarrassing them to get them to act, why not also try to light the fire under the feet of your own insurance company (not sure if it's Progressive of if that was the other driver's company)? If you call up and raise a fuss on a regular basis, your company might be more willing to fight harder on your behalf. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


All good points. I agree with DFW media but the consumer reporters get inundated with requests so I was trying a quicker route.

We've escalated at Progressive all the way to the Director level and at first they promised if it went beyond 3 months they would total my car, then when that happened they promptly back tracked. We've tried every department at Progressive and they literally told us "even if it takes 3 years to get your car back, you will have to wait".

My attorney is great - just trying to get resolution before going full fledged nuclear. We are pivoting to also go after David McDavid Acura as well.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Many news stations have an "on your side" ,"scammers", "consumer rights/complaints/protection/etc type of department.

I'd just google the biggest news stations in your area and then send them the story.

I had to do that years ago on a computer. Of course they never did a story on it, but simply being contacted by the news station dept found 6 months of circles resolved nicely in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

If any of tour local networks have a "problem solvers" type team, they should have a story tip line of sorts to get the ball rolling. I hope you're able to get it sorted out in your favor.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

File a complaint with your state Insurance Commission if you have not done so already.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I know someone that formerly worked for Jaguar. They used to have supply chain issues all the time and cars that were wrecked couldn't obtain critical safety parts like airbags. Jaguar used to have to pay the customer leases for the cars that were impacted.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Sorry about your troubles. Hope you will be able to sort that out. You can easily find dazn customer service number here https://dazn.pissedconsumer.com/customer-service.html, they are always very friendly and helpful. Maybe worth contacting them?My friend worked there in the past but not anymore unfortunately.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@DFW_Zoysia since I worked as an Auto Damage Adjuster for GEICO, I can give you some insight; I'll tell you that filing a complaint with your insurance commissioner will light a fire under the *** of the management. This will have a good chance at getting resolution quickly, however your next step is to go to arbitration if you can't get resolution. There's a high likelihood that you'll come out on the winning side of that situation. Make sure that you've told Progressive to retroactively cancel the coverage on the car, and refund you the unearned premium since the date of the accident, if you haven't already done so.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> @DFW_Zoysia since I worked as an Auto Damage Adjuster for GEICO, I can give you some insight; I'll tell you that filing a complaint with your insurance commissioner will light a fire under the @ss of the management. This will have a good chance at getting resolution quickly, however your next step is to go to arbitration if you can't get resolution. There's a high likelihood that you'll come out on the winning side of that situation. Make sure that you've told Progressive to retroactively cancel the coverage on the car, and refund you the unearned premium since the date of the accident, if you haven't already done so.


Thank you so much. I do appreciate it. Progressive has refused to even acknowledge my attorney even after he sent them a letter of representation.

The dealership has also been feeling the heat of my attorney and my warning to them I was going public with all this. In fact Fox news station may be interviewing me this week.

Late last week I received a call from the sales manager whom I've stayed on good relations with. The old GM who stonewalled my Attorney saying he would get Acura to buy back the car failed to do so and Acura told me to go pound sand. In an effort to resolve this, he got the new GM to authorized buying the yet unfinished car back from me for almost all I paid - I'm loosing about $5K when you take sales tax into account but that's not really the dealerships fault.

I signed the paper work Friday and should be receiving my check tomorrow. I am still absolutely going to go forward with the news report if they still want to do it. Acura and progressive need to be shamed as Acura is still sending the dealer hew cars so they are getting in the parts. And I will never forget Progressive's words to me (from the SW regional Director) "it doesn't matter if it takes 3 years to get the parts, Progressive is going to make you wait".


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Our local elected representatives office is pretty good at addressing this type of stuff. Or at least getting the wheels in motion.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I just got an email from Fox News - they reached out to Acura corporate this morning to see why they wouldn't do anything to rectify for 6 months. I hope they get real nervous about the bad PR.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I just got an email from Fox News - they reached out to Acura corporate this morning to see why they wouldn't do anything to rectify for 6 months. I hope they get real nervous about the bad PR.


You'll have to post a link if the network broadcasts the story on TV. Would be interesting to watch.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Phids said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > I just got an email from Fox News - they reached out to Acura corporate this morning to see why they wouldn't do anything to rectify for 6 months. I hope they get real nervous about the bad PR.
> ...


Will do. Hopefully they will embarrasses them enough into action without actually having to broadcast.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@DFW_Zoysia wait, you're ok with taking a $5k loss? Or is Progressive making up the difference? You pay insurance premiums for indemnification, i.e. making you whole.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> @DFW_Zoysia wait, you're ok with taking a $5k loss? Or is Progressive making up the difference? You pay insurance premiums for indemnification, i.e. making you whole.


All I can say at this time is my lawyer has taken actions that have resulted in me having the loss made up.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Another option is a complaint to your state attorney generals office.

In our state, the AG office is required by law to investigate all complaints.

Imagine a car dealer getting an official investigation inquiry by the AG.

It gets things moving.


----------

